# Cuban Fatty and Italian Fatty for Sliders



## crippledcracker (Aug 13, 2016)

ItCubFatty.jpg



__ crippledcracker
__ Aug 13, 2016






Thawed out part of a pork loin and made Italian and Cuban Fatties. Gonna slice them up in little medallions and make sliders out of them tomorrow. Marinated both pieces of the loin in different marinades for 5 hours. The Cuban was marinated in orange juice, lime juice and vinegar. The Italian was marinated in Italian dressing, Texas Pete, and minced garlic(even though there is plenty in the dressing).













20160812_201218.jpg



__ crippledcracker
__ Aug 13, 2016






Butterflied the pork loin and stuffed with thin sliced dill pickles, ham and swiss cheese













20160812_201343.jpg



__ crippledcracker
__ Aug 13, 2016






Rolled up













20160812_202345.jpg



__ crippledcracker
__ Aug 13, 2016






Seasoned and ready for bacon













20160812_202805.jpg



__ crippledcracker
__ Aug 13, 2016






Rolled up tight in bacon weave













20160812_205016.jpg



__ crippledcracker
__ Aug 13, 2016






Same process for the Italian fatty but stuffed with ham, provolone, pepperoni, and salami













20160812_210025.jpg



__ crippledcracker
__ Aug 13, 2016






Rolled up tight in bacon weave













20160813_111912.jpg



__ crippledcracker
__ Aug 13, 2016






Ready for the smoker













20160813_135824.jpg



__ crippledcracker
__ Aug 13, 2016






After 2 hours on my el cheapo at 225 smoked with Applewood and Cherry













20160813_145602.jpg



__ crippledcracker
__ Aug 13, 2016






Done after 3 hours.













Screenshot_20160813-161356.png



__ crippledcracker
__ Aug 13, 2016






Here is the Italian after resting.













Screenshot_20160813-161537.png



__ crippledcracker
__ Aug 13, 2016






Here is the Cuban after resting.

All in all, both were very good and will be excellent on some sliders tomorrow with a couple hundred beers and a few shots. Cheers!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 13, 2016)

Looks tasty!

Points!


----------



## crippledcracker (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks Dirtsailor2003


----------



## b-one (Aug 13, 2016)

You need to reconsider your screen name,maybe Mr fatty,fatty king,the roller,mr weave your really killing it with all the fatties!Thumbs Up


----------



## crippledcracker (Aug 13, 2016)

b-one said:


> You need to reconsider your screen name,maybe Mr fatty,fatty king,the roller,mr weave your really killing it with all the fatties!


Haha, I hear ya! I do like rolling fatties so the roller may work


----------



## thegreatmc (Aug 13, 2016)

b-one said:


> You need to reconsider your screen name,maybe Mr fatty,fatty king,the roller,mr weave your really killing it with all the fatties!Thumbs Up



+1. You're the man.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 14, 2016)

Awesome looking fatties!

Point for sure!

Al


----------



## crippledcracker (Aug 14, 2016)

TheGreatMC said:


> +1. You're the man.


Thank You


----------



## crippledcracker (Aug 14, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Awesome looking fatties!
> 
> Point for sure!
> 
> Al


Thanks SmokinAl. The Cuban had the best flavor but had a small blowout and lost some cheese. I also forgot to put the Dijon mustard in it but its no biggee since its going on sliders later today.


----------



## redheelerdog (Aug 17, 2016)

Dang it man, those are fantastic. Some very nice fatties, very nice indeed! Keep up the good work.













THAT-Is-Out-Of-Bounds.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Aug 14, 2016


----------

